# Homemade Pipe Rack



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I started looking for a decent small pipe rack for my pipe(s). I saw them from $30 and up... I thought to myself "thats crazy! I can build that for less." And so I did.

This is my first go at it and it turned out pretty good. Used no nails, holds 4 pipes, sturdy. I can/was going to use oak, but for my first try I figured to use clear pine. I will stain it tomorrow and add some felt for the stem holder.



















I emailed a few friends who smoke pipes the pics, and they want one now.... looks like I have another few projects to add to the list.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks awesome Shawn!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Awesome! Woodworking is a skill that I with I had.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent work! Let's see it with some pipes!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Neat! I wish I could make things like that, too much of a klutz though. My pipe rack is a shoebox!

Great job!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great job Shawn. I'm almost done building my second humidor. Woodworking and cigars/pipes kinda complement each other. Works out great.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool! Looks beefy. You mentioned adding felt to the stem rests - I would add it to the bottom dish as well because the finish of the pipe down there is more delicate than the stem, and is taking more of the pipes weight every time you put it in there.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Very cool! Looks beefy. You mentioned adding felt to the stem rests - I would add it to the bottom dish as well because the finish of the pipe down there is more delicate than the stem, and is taking more of the pipes weight every time you put it in there.


Good idea! I was kind of wondering about that myself... Thanks


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice. I like the routed end pieces.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome Shawn. Look forward to seeing the finished pictures.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome work but lets see that baby with some pipes in it!!!!!!!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks much better than my homemade one. I needed a small one for my pipeshelf:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that is really nice! +1 on seeing it finished and with pipes!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are a few finished products

The rack I first showed was my first one and will be my personal rack. I have not done any finishing work to it. But I made three for fellow friends in trade of some cigars and here is what I came up with.














































They are nothing all too fancy, but get the job done! I am happy with the outcome. There are a few rough edges here n there I missed, but overall pretty decent considering they are my first tries.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I started looking for a decent small pipe rack for my pipe(s). I saw them from $30 and up... I thought to myself "thats crazy! I can build that for less." And so I did.
> 
> This is my first go at it and it turned out pretty good. Used no nails, holds 4 pipes, sturdy. I can/was going to use oak, but for my first try I figured to use clear pine. I will stain it tomorrow and add some felt for the stem holder.
> 
> ...


Nice job Shawn!!!!!!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I started looking for a decent small pipe rack for my pipe(s). I saw them from $30 and up... I thought to myself "thats crazy! I can build that for less." And so I did.
> 
> This is my first go at it and it turned out pretty good. Used no nails, holds 4 pipes, sturdy. I can/was going to use oak, but for my first try I figured to use clear pine. I will stain it tomorrow and add some felt for the stem holder.
> 
> ...


It looks really cool! And Shawn, I have to say it....Looks so much better than the candle you're using as a pipe holder in the background!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Funny, I was just looking at the ones on Ebay the other day and they want $45 for them. I thought "I can make that!" Funny that this thread just popped up.

Nice work. That's something close to the idea I had.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work Shawn!

I liked the way they looked naked. Pine doesn't take stain very well and requires a prestain coat to evenly saturate the grain. I would love to see this stain colour on oak. That would look pretty damn classy. Maybe on ver 1.2 angle the backrest so it cradles the stems? I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread to see where you go from here. Again, great job!opcorn:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are awesome. I sure miss having my wood shop. I use to make furniture and also had a couple of lathes and made bowls. When my son was born I sold it all cause I just didn't have time. I've been toying with making a pipe rack, but without the tools to do it how I want, I haven't tried it. Those are nice, I like it. Great Job!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> Nice work Shawn!
> 
> I liked the way they looked naked. Pine doesn't take stain very well and requires a prestain coat to evenly saturate the grain.* I would love to see this stain colour on oak.* That would look pretty damn classy. *Maybe on ver 1.2 angle the backrest so it cradles the stems*? I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread to see where you go from here. Again, great job!opcorn:


Good ideas!
Version 1.2 may be made here soon in the next week or two. I got a target it (or they) may be going to. :evil:
I tried them in pine at first, so if they didn't work out, I wasn't out a whole lot of money. Now that they worked out, I have ideas for ver 1.2...

Thanks!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You did an awesome job on those. I really like the routed ends. *sigh* that's one wood working tool I need to get.

It's funny this was dug up, as this is going to be my next project. I already have oak 1 by 2s ready for cutting. I'm going to use some leftover ebony stain from my last project. Hopefully it will turn out well. It will of course be missing the refined look routed ends give it.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Absolutely superb. I am all thumbs otherwise I would try to build one myself.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Man that's nice work, congrats on your woodworking skills. You did a great job.


----------



## Mr. Moustache (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a nice design I've been thinking of making a wall mounted stand when I get some free time.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I started looking for a decent small pipe rack for my pipe(s). I saw them from $30 and up... I thought to myself "thats crazy! I can build that for less." And so I did.
> 
> This is my first go at it and it turned out pretty good. Used no nails, holds 4 pipes, sturdy. I can/was going to use oak, but for my first try I figured to use clear pine. I will stain it tomorrow and add some felt for the stem holder.
> 
> ...


Very nice work Shawn.

I'll have to remember this when I get some pipes.
All I need to build one based on your design is a Forstener bit... & maybe a planer...

again, nice work Shawn.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks nice. Be sure to show up pics after staining!

Good work.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Very nice work Shawn.
> 
> I'll have to remember this when I get some pipes.
> All I need to build one based on your design is a Forstener bit... & maybe a planer...
> ...


The forstener bit was a big help! I need to invest in a few, since these were borrowed from a friend.



Jordan303 said:


> Looks nice. Be sure to show up pics after staining!
> 
> Good work.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Impressive..even I think I can make that without turning it into an ashtray if I screwed it up.


----------



## IrishRogue (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent Job!!


----------

